# uneven lifting and lowering



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

9 times out of 10 when I dump my front and probably half the time I raise the front of my car the right side is slower to go up and faster to go down. I've tried putting a straight fitting at the dump and it didn't help any, anyone have any suggestions? Car is 3 pump but only one to the front(two dumps) only one switch to the front too. Thanks guys


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I forgot to mention there is only one slowdown on that pump


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody???


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

hard to say , what kinda of dumps, mybe one is bad, could be mix matched check valves to where one lets less flow or a bent cylinder or bad coil.


We might need more info and some pics, was it working alright be fore?


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

i would say a bent cylinder...thats just the first thing i would look at...it's happen to me..


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I don't know for sure I just lifted the car like 2 months ago. New black magic chrome cylinders, new parker checks, the dumps are just standard italian style but they were not new, the coils are 4.5ton BBC cut exactly in half, probably not a pumphead issue but that's a new #9marz.it always happens when I lift it, the left side locks up then I hit the switch again and the right side will go up another 3 inches about. ..just makes driving a pain in the ass cuz the car will pull hard when I hit the front switch up or down


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

lacwood said:


> Yeah I don't know for sure I just lifted the car like 2 months ago. New black magic chrome cylinders, new parker checks, the dumps are just standard italian style but they were not new, the coils are 4.5ton BBC cut exactly in half, probably not a pumphead issue but that's a new #9marz.it always happens when I lift it, the left side locks up then I hit the switch again and the right side will go up another 3 inches about. ..just makes driving a pain in the ass cuz the car will pull hard when I hit the front switch up or down


is the coil or the cup hittin anything..(frame)..on my T.C..I have bbc 4.5 with one turn cut off..my cup and coil was hittin the frame..sometimes the coil doesn't sit straight..it caused by the cut..they made for the cylinders..that WAS my problem...if thats not the problem then....:dunno:


----------



## 1badman (Jul 11, 2011)

I would say the cylinder too. Since you have a problem on the up and down. Have you switched the hoses at the pump. That help you find out if it is anything to do with the plumbing at all.


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

lacwood said:


> Yeah I don't know for sure I just lifted the car like 2 months ago. New black magic chrome cylinders, new parker checks, the dumps are just standard italian style but they were not new, the coils are 4.5ton BBC cut exactly in half, probably not a pumphead issue but that's a new #9marz.it always happens when I lift it, the left side locks up then I hit the switch again and the right side will go up another 3 inches about. ..just makes driving a pain in the ass cuz the car will pull hard when I hit the front switch up or down


have u bled the air out of your system


----------



## BIGG-USO (Jan 8, 2007)

big kev said:


> have u bled the air out of your system


2x it sounds like you need to bleed ur line bro, lock ur front loosen ur fitting 4rm the cyclinder until it drops then tighten itfill ur tank if needed tehn lock it back up and do the other side hope that help


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I actually had to have the fitting replaced on that hose at the cylinder end two weeks ago and bled them when I did that, same shit though.. ill try switching the hoses when I get time to see if that tells me anything, how can I check if the cylinder has a slight bend? Holding a straight edge against it??? I really don't know..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

its probably that the rear of the car isnt completely level. if one side is a bit lower in the rear then that side on the front will lift/drop improperly.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

lacwood said:


> 9 times out of 10 when I dump my front and probably half the time I raise the front of my car the right side is slower to go up and faster to go down. I've tried putting a straight fitting at the dump and it didn't help any, anyone have any suggestions? Car is 3 pump but only one to the front(two dumps) only one switch to the front too. Thanks guys


 I am currently having the same issue on a 65 Impala I just replaced the cylinders since theygot bent for not having bolts. The passenger side lifts slower. I think it's the check valve since i notice a weaker pressure of oil when I was bleeding the hoses. Also the owner says that side would drop over a few days. So I think the check valves is cloged or bad and not letting the oil pass. I am going to switch hoses on the pump and see if the driver side slowes down. I will post results later tomorrow.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

U know what it can't be the check valve that would delay the lifting but not the dumping. I think It's the dump. I will post results later. Good luck on yours.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

go for the obvious first, is the side that is slower to lift and quicker to drop heavier, is it the side with the engine battery ?? ;O)


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Its a 96 fleetwood so the whole car is pretty heavy, lol


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

angel85lx said:


> I am currently having the same issue on a 65 Impala I just replaced the cylinders since theygot bent for not having bolts. The passenger side lifts slower. I think it's the check valve since i notice a weaker pressure of oil when I was bleeding the hoses. Also the owner says that side would drop over a few days. So I think the check valves is cloged or bad and not letting the oil pass. I am going to switch hoses on the pump and see if the driver side slowes down. I will post results later tomorrow.


could be a weak coil. one will compress when lifting and that will delay lifting, and when lowering the coil that is good will fall first because the other is too compressed to react the same.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

do you still have front sway bar on?


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

lone star said:


> do you still have front sway bar on?


sway bar is off


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> could be a weak coil. one will compress when lifting and that will delay lifting, and when lowering the coil that is good will fall first because the other is too compressed to react the same.


That makes sense but the coils were new...still possible I guess though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put the sway bar back on and i bet your problem is solved. had the same issue with a car i owned, bled lines i dont know how many time. the front was on pre cut coils. ....i put the sway bar back on and problem solved.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

THEE805RAIDER said:


> is the coil or the cup hittin anything..(frame)..on my T.C..I have bbc 4.5 with one turn cut off..my cup and coil was hittin the frame..sometimes the coil doesn't sit straight..it caused by the cut..they made for the cylinders..that WAS my problem...if thats not the problem then....:dunno:


How did you fix the cut problem?


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Ok here is my update I switched the hoses on the pump and the right side still has a delay. I am going to switch coils and then fallow the hoses to see it they are bleeding from any point. I have pre cuts and i don't think if has a sway bar.


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

CHELADAS75 said:


> its probably that the rear of the car isnt completely level. if one side is a bit lower in the rear then that side on the front will lift/drop improperly.


yup what he said make sure the back is even


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I doubt it has anything to do with your plumbing... 

Unless you are running brand new bushings and your suspension is completely flawless, thats the most likely place to look as causing uneven resistance. It doesnt take much on a single pump with no flow divider..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SWAYBAR!!!!!! it has fixed this problem 3 times for me!


----------



## Cleansocks81 (Feb 12, 2016)

5 1/2 years later and I'm having the same problem (non related)... It's the damndest thing. I just finished installing the front and the passenger side shoots up WAY quicker than the drivers side. If it was a check or dump would be one thing but front AND back? And why only the pass side? 2 pump 4 dump 6 batt setup 4 switches if that matters


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Cleansocks81 said:


> 5 1/2 years later and I'm having the same problem (non related)... It's the damndest thing. I just finished installing the front and the passenger side shoots up WAY quicker than the drivers side. If it was a check or dump would be one thing but front AND back? And why only the pass side? 2 pump 4 dump 6 batt setup 4 switches if that matters


welcome to 2011


----------



## Cleansocks81 (Feb 12, 2016)

From the original post date and I didn't count the days it was an estimate smh


----------



## Cleansocks81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Replaced the drivers side rear cylinder....problem solved for some reason that even solved the lag in the front too


----------

